# Colnago CX-1 Headset



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can somebody help me with a headset issue, I have 2009 CX-1 frame coming
next week and I don't have a headset,what type of headset do I need to buy?
Do I have to get one from a Colnago dealer? Can you explain how this
headset differs from others?
Thanks


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

It sounds like it comes with the HS. I could be wrong though.

From R&A site..

One of the key points of the new Colnago Revolution development project is the introduction of an all-new headset system, the C-HS2 Colnago Headset System. This is a special, semi-integrated headset, is an all-new concept from the Colnago Revolution that allows easier assembly and maintenance without removing the entire headset assembly. C-HS2 also provides extra stability to the head tube, confirmed by real-life racing on the C-HS by Team Rabobank riders like Graeme Brown & Oscar Freire, who won various stages of the GP Mallorca and Tirreno Adriatic races.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Correct, but where can I get one, I know is made by FSA Part # ?
Thanks


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

My CX-1 Frameset came with the headset. Has a strange headtube cap set up..a couple of caps..one pretty short and one a bit longer. If you want your stem up a bit you can use the longer (taller). It is made to go OVER the shorter one..Puzzeled me for a bit. Nice set-up, actually.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

bianch342 said:


> Correct, but where can I get one, I know is made by FSA Part # ?
> Thanks


?? You can get it from the box your frame comes in.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, the frame is not coming from the dealer, is not new
and I'll need a new headset..... thanks


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

bianch342 said:


> OK, the frame is not coming from the dealer, is not new
> and I'll need a new headset..... thanks


It's an intergraded or semi intergraded HS. I bet my left nut it's already on the bike.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

bianch342 said:


> OK, the frame is not coming from the dealer, is not new
> and I'll need a new headset..... thanks


Did the seller say it wasn't included? This type HS will be useless with any other frame set. I'm sure the seller isn't keeping it.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is a semi integrated HS, the frame comes with a ring attached to the headtube
but what I need is new cups , bearings,compression ring, etc. I'm sure soon or later
people will replace this parts,the question is where to get them,is anybody knows
the part number ?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Why don't you make your life easier and contact Colnago-America..


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm the type of person that likes to work , adapt, modified and sometimes
improve the parts that I use,I was hoping to find people in this forum that
likes to get their hands dirty before running to the dealer.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

bianch342 said:


> I'm the type of person that likes to work , adapt, modified and sometimes
> improve the parts that I use,I was hoping to find people in this forum that
> likes to get their hands dirty before running to the dealer.


LOL. The frame you purchased (which you have no clue about) doesn't give you that option. You will be using the lame semi integrated HS it comes with.

PS: I do all my own wrenching. This isn't the rocket science you are trying to make it out to be. Hope you find your part number. People here are falling over themselves to help you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

bianch342 said:


> I'm the type of person that likes to work , adapt, modified and sometimes
> improve the parts that I use,I was hoping to find people in this forum that
> likes to get their hands dirty before running to the dealer.


 Hi again...I like doing my own work also. The CX-1s have been in production for less than a year. So nobody has probably had to replace a headset yet..or it seems nobody on this list has..The suggestion of going to Colnago of America or right to the factory for your information seems like the next place to try to find out what you need. Or maybe hit up FSA if that is who makes em for Colnago. I certainly hope, at the cost of a Colnago, that I won't soon be working on worn out parts..so I didn't pay that much attention to the headset once I figured out how it works and adjusts.

I did query the availability of derailuer hanger replacments and stuff like seat binders...I took one (the whole seat binder collar) off my DeRosa because I think it works better on the CX-1 frame, by the way. If you need parts for a bike thats been in production less than a year, you may have to go back to the factory or the US distributor for that new model bike...even if you did get it on ebay or somewhere...no biggie...Or, get out your digital calipers and take some measurements than search the internet bearing sites and whip one up on your own..Shouldn't be too difficult..
Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*"lame"?*



ClassicSteel71 said:


> LOL. The frame you purchased (which you have no clue about) doesn't give you that option. You will be using the lame semi integrated HS it comes with.
> 
> 
> Just curious, but why do you say "lame semi intrgrated HS" ? Mine seems to be working quite well and it isn't lame, so far, after about 4000 miles of racing and training since May..Easy to keep adjusted right, no issues at all.
> Don Hanson


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Gnarly 928 said:


> ClassicSteel71 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. The frame you purchased (which you have no clue about) doesn't give you that option. You will be using the lame semi integrated HS it comes with.
> ...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Ah, sorry I missed the nuance about being "locked into using" the same Colnago-specific part, if that is lame, and if the CX-1 has indeed got a unique headset requirement.. Never even occured to me that issue...Good point. However, I have yet to ever need to replace a headset on a frame...though my Look 585 was pretty touchy sometimes about the headset and how it went in there. I asked my dealer (team deal on these frames) about the usual needed spares and he assured me Colnago was a reputable brand and well stocked with spares for all their various frames.


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey ClassicSteel71, Once I get this frame in my hands I guarantee you I’ll figure a way to get the headset working using only parts around my shop (used).
Contrary to you " I wouldn't buy a frame that locks me into any one component."
Just because Colnago embedded metal rings at the ends of the head tube means they re-invented bicycle frames. I 'll post results in about two weeks/


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

bianch342 said:


> Hey ClassicSteel71, * Once I get this frame in my hands I guarantee you I’ll figure a way to get the headset working using only parts around my shop (used).*
> Contrary to you " I wouldn't buy a frame that locks me into any one component."
> Just because Colnago embedded metal rings at the ends of the head tube means they re-invented bicycle frames. I 'll post results in about two weeks/


So why bother us?:idea:


----------



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> So why bother us?:idea:


You seem to have a know it all tone are you a know it all?


----------



## RG56 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Colnago CX-1*



bianch342 said:


> You seem to have a know it all tone are you a know it all?


Hello
I want to ask a question to ClassicSteel71 about the headset C-HS2.
I see you know very well this headset semi-integrated and I think you'll be able to give me an answer : I have a problem with the stem of my bike CX-1 which is too long, l have to change it myself for a shorter one. 
Is it easy and can you explain me how must I proceed for removing the old one and installing the new stem ?
Best thanks for your answer.


----------



## Beast-Dog (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All
Does anybody know if there is a compatible headset for the Colnago CX1 ? 

Thanks


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

Here, go to headsets or type in Colnago and you can get whatever you need.

Windwave : Products


----------

